# Discovery Channel reality show about MJ



## Grower13 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Medical marijuana store gets Discovery reality show -- EXCLUSIVE*

byJames Hibberd

Discovery Channel is set to announce a potentially controversial new series: A docu-soap reality show set in the country&#8217;s largest medical marijuana distributorship and starring a pot reform activist. This fall, the network will unveil _Weed Wars_, where cameras follow the day-to-day dealings of a California ganja store.
The show follows Steve DeAngelo, the owner of Oakland&#8217;s Harborside Health Center, which serves 80,000 clients. According to the network, DeAngelo strives to provide patients with the highest-quality product and uses his business to promote the national regulation and taxation of cannabis.
&#8220;_Weed Wars_ fearlessly pulls back the curtain on a once illegal and still controversial world,&#8221; said Nancy Daniels, executive vp at Discovery Channel. &#8220;From the inner workings of the business to Steve&#8217;s distinctive leadership style, _Weed Wars_ is a fascinating glimpse into this highly unique setting. Like _Gold Rush_ or _Deadliest Catch_, these are guys pursuing their own version of the American Dream.&#8221;
California passed the Compassionate Use Act in 1996 that permitted legalized pot dispensaries where customers can select from a variety of toke-able or edible products if they have a doctor&#8217;s approval. Some have accused the Act of essentially legalizing marijuana. But in addition to providing relief to some patients struggling with severe illnesses, the passage has also resulted in a new breed of local-owned brick-and-mortar outlets at a time when retail stores are shutting down as commerce increasingly shifts to big box stores and Internet.
The show will follow the journey of the plant from germination to harvesting to sales at Harborside, which has opened up a second location in San Jose despite &#8220;constant police monitoring and security sweeps,&#8221; says to the network.
What do you think, will you check out _Weed Wars_ this fall? It&#8217;s sort of like _Cake Boss_ with pot &#8230; or not.


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2011)

I am in......wish it was on now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2011)

I am there.  Sounds great.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

I really think it is a bad idea for them at this time with the way the Feds are acting and saying MJ has no medical value to giving The Feds documented proof of the way ppl are running and doing busness is just stupid. It's just asking for a bed in the pen.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

I told the Mrs. that this was gonna happen, this is just the start, bums me out I'm getting so old, I really like to stick around and see how the MJ saga turns out. I figure two more presidents before MJ people get the freedom to grow without worry from the feds, anyway, I figured it would be a reality show on actual grow ops.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds kinda like a hybrid cross of Mythbusters and Alaskan Gold Rush.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

I was think a cross between Pawn Stars and Alaskan Gold Rush.


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

could turn into sons with guns, and operation repo...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

On tonight episode Newbie Knowitall is escorted out of the shop after a arguement with Gro Potright about the price of his Southern Hermisphere Mokeypaw. Mary Wispybud should her true self when her staminate show while on site for her photo shoot.


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh geeeze... Now they're gonna' make nch a 'movie star'???    You won't EVEN be able to talk to that guy...:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Soooo....... I wonder if this show is legal to view in my state....... the pot laws are so strict.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Soooo....... I wonder if this show is legal to view in my state....... the pot laws are so strict.:hubba:




Punishable by death I hear.........:holysheep:


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw the preview, looking forward to seeing how it plays out.  Could be good for the industry if done right, but if done with all the cussing and bleeps like the other "reality" shows out there, it will be a black eye for the MJ industry.

Only time will tell.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't even know what to say......


----------



## Roddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, remember us little people.......


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I don't even know what to say......



How 'bout an autograph?..


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 23, 2011)

Trust me, I'll b the dude you never see.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 23, 2011)

That just sounds like an awful idea. Just going to give all the "anti MJ" people more ammo IMO. Especially if they're showing inside the dispensary and the people purchasing product.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 23, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> That just sounds like an awful idea. Just going to give all the "anti MJ" people more ammo IMO. Especially if they're showing inside the dispensary and the people purchasing product.


 

Yea, mass media is about all about money, and money needs the largest possible audience and nothing draws a mass audience better than really stinky poo hitting the fan. So I have to believe this show will stink to high heaven and set back cannabis liberalization.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

I couldn't believe it when the younger kid got his recomendation, when the knee failed he just said I like it!!, and got his card!! THE YOUNG COUPLE THAT DIDN'T WIN THE CANNIBIS cup!!!, I gotta wonder if shes prayed for him lately.lol   sorry bout the cap locks. That show sucked.


----------



## mrcane (Jul 24, 2011)

I will be sitting in front of the tube, smoking a fatty!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 25, 2011)

HUH, the one I saw was on MTV, it was really damaging to the cause, in my opinion.


----------

